

FTDI Post - swamp40
http://www.ftdichipblog.com/?p=1053

======
swamp40
It was only a matter of time.

The Arduino/Maker community is extremely vocal and active.

Design Engineers (like myself) alone would never have been loud enough to
initiate this reversal.

So, thank you Makers!

